
The epicenter of Covid19 coronavirus is scrubbed from Wikipedia - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/Grummz/status/1237457786407026689
======
ohiovr
1984ing doesn't work here and soon it will not work there either. Wuhan Virus.

